# Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.



## Brk N Bubble

I have a 1997 Winnebago Adventure on a 1996 Chevy P-30 Chassis. It has a 454 7.4L L19 V8 engine that needs a new dipstick tube and dipstick; old one broke off. The dipstick tube measures about 50" long from end to end.

I have tried to find one online but have been unable to locate one that fits this size engine and is that long. 

I need help locating an online supplier were I can purchase it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

Have you cked with a Chevy dealer?  Do you still have all the broke parts?  May have to fabricate one.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Triple E

Re: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

Hello and welcome tothe forum. Here is a place that say they may be able to make one for you. Good luck and please let us know what you fine. http://www.jcwhitney.com/oil-dipstick-and-tube/p2005412.jcwx


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

I have a friend that when he checks his RV's oil level, it's hard to know which end is the bigger dipstick!  :clown:


----------



## Brk N Bubble

RE: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

A big thanks for the welcome and comments.  I have tried the Chevy dealerships and all they carry are the short dipsticks that are used in the trucks with that engine. 

I do have all the parts but they aren't in very good shape.... broken, bent, and disfigured. I took a little frustration out on them after it broke off when checking the oil while out on the road.

One individual mentioned a shop that might be able to make one for me. I will check with them. 

In the mean time if anyone knows or discovers someone that sells them please let me know.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

well there goes Tex talking about Rod again :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## 95chevy

RE: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

have you found a dipstick and dipstick tube for your RV? I've been looking for what sounds like the same thing. The Chevy dealer has a dipstick but no tube available. My tube has rotted some and I don't know how long it should be. If you've found one or know how long the tube should be I could fab one. Thanks


----------



## ohiowen

RE: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

I am in the middle of replacing the exhaust manifold gasket on this same engine. I have to move or remove the oil fill tube as part of the job. I will measure and take a picture of it for you.


----------



## ohiowen

RE: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

edit: deleting dupe post in error.


----------



## 95chevy

RE: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

thanks for your help.  
finally found a oil dipstick tube 877-446-7731 
they gave me a dealer that I could go through 
this is for a 1994 454 p30 chevy chassis 
this may also fit from about 1992 or 1993 to 1997? it was about 100.00 for just the tube

(note) the exhaust gasket issue. had warped exhaust manifolds. broke the studs also. rather than put on new that would do the same thing, an engine builder removed and machined them. said that they had already warped and would not be anymore problem. that was about 6 years ago and I haven't had anymore problems
the first problem showed up before the warranty was up. Chevy would not take care of it. They lost the paperwork. the unit had a delay of warranty. by the time Chevy got it right (about 6 or 7 months later) they said no one noted any problems other than an alternator that had gone bad before the warranty was up


----------



## dlong

Re: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

I know this post is about a year old but I ran into the same problem with the dipstick tube and exhaust manifolds. I was repairing an exhaust leak, bolt had broke so when I went to remove dipstick it broke where it was close to the manifold. I had to replace manifolds because they warped to the point that the holes would not line up to reinstall the bolts($90 apiece). I made my dipstick tube with 3/8 steel tube and 2 brass unions. Cut off part that goes into pan about about 2 in above flange on top of o-ring, installed union and bent tube with bender to follow original tube and it was 50in. long the cost of tube and unions under $10.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

Good Job      Wish you would have posted pictures before you installed.  Would have liked to seen it.   :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Where can I buy a new dipstick and dipstick tube.

well at first I thought yall was talking about my son, that is his nick name I gave him. back when he was 16 and just got his truck he decided to change the oil. He and his mom went to the auto part store and bought a CASE of oil and filter. So he started to change the oil as I have shown him, oil pan,drain oil, change out the filter. ALL FINE UP TILL NOW. So now is the time to put in the new oil, as he was opening up each quart and pouring it in over and over again till he had in about 10 quarts. He then decided to call his dad (me) he was telling me that he could not SEE the oil the motor from the oil fill opening on the valve cover. I asked how many in so for, about 10 he said. I said great, get rid on the old oil and drain the newoil back out into the empty quart container. Once that is done only put in 4 quarts and pull the DIP STICK out and see where the oil is on it. He did and it was 1 quart low, So I told him to add 1 quart and that should do it. After that he is known as DIP STICK, but HE DID LEARN HIS LESSON. He is now a crew chief in the Air Force taking care of the C 17 AIRCRAFT.  That my son the CREW CHIEF on a C17 aircraft. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Bird4u

Brk N Bubble said:


> I have a 1997 Winnebago Adventure on a 1996 Chevy P-30 Chassis. It has a 454 7.4L L19 V8 engine that needs a new dipstick tube and dipstick; old one broke off. The dipstick tube measures about 50" long from end to end.
> 
> I have tried to find one online but have been unable to locate one that fits this size engine and is that long.
> 
> I need help locating an online supplier were I can purchase it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did you ever find one, I have been looking for months too, mine is around 50 inches I would guess too?


----------



## Bird4u

Bird4u said:


> Did you ever find one, I have been looking for months too, mine is around 50 inches I would guess too?


I have someone that will make one, but I have no measurments....


----------

